

How To Run a Stealth Rails Application - oneplusone
http://developers.freshbooks.com/blog/view/how_to_run_a_stealth_rails_application/

======
nate
Ha ha. I loved the part about Webrick and lighttpd coming next :)

------
petercooper
It's telling that so many programming related April Fools jokes have been Ruby
oriented in some way.

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you... then they fight you, then you
win.

~~~
plinkplonk
"First they ignore you, then they laugh at you... then they fight you, then
you win."

Sometimes they laugh at you and keep laughing ;-)

seriously though, it is very tiring that the above quote from Gandhi is being
used by the defender of every half assed idea as some kind of validation. (I
am not saying that ruby or ROR is half assed). Sometimes things people laugh
at are worthy of ridicule. And ruby/ROR has been around a while now, it should
have moved to the "then you win" by now (and stayed there).

~~~
petercooper
Depends on your definition of "win."

DHH already claimed Rails had gone through all of those stages even back in
2007:
[http://casperfabricius.com/site/2007/09/18/railsconf2007-dhh...](http://casperfabricius.com/site/2007/09/18/railsconf2007-dhh/)

------
teej
I just wanted to note that Urban Dictionary actually does this.

------
nessence
If this is not a joke, it's funnier than an April Fools hoax.

------
cschneid
This is funny, I actually had to do this.

I had a flash app hard coded to look for a particular .php file. It would have
been a PITA to get the source for that, so... just figure out what it expects,
and Rails route it. This approach is handy to know about.

------
dustineichler
That's pretty funny.

Django can also do this very easily without the redirect.

~~~
bryanwoods
You can do it easily in Rails without a redirect too, and without regex as
used in Django.

In routes.rb for example: map.login '/login.php', :controller => 'sessions',
:action => 'new'

But I suppose that wouldn't make for a very funny April Fool's joke.

